# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Nueva movilización en Irlanda contra el impuesto del agua

## Jonasino

> Decenas de miles de personas han vuelto a salir este sábado a las calles de Dublín para protestar por el impuesto al agua aprobado por el Gobierno y que ha generado un amplio movimiento contestatario en todo el país.
> 
> Se trata de la quinta manifestación que es coordinada por los miembros de la plataforma 'Right2Water' y, en esta ocasión, ha contado con el apoyo de cinco importantes sindicatos, según informa el diario local 'The Irish Times'.
> 
>     "Esta manifestación de hoy no responde sólo al problema del agua. Es un reclamo del tipo de sociedad que queremos para vivir y una visión para el futuro"
> 
> El secretario general del sindicato Mandate, John Douglas, ha criticado la "arrogancia y falta de respeto" del Gobierno hacia sus ciudadanos y denuncia lo que considera unas acciones "miserables" con los más desfavorecidos.
> 
> Al igual que ocurrió en las protestas anteriores, se han producido cortes de tráfico en algunas de las principales carreteras de la ciudad, pero no se han registrado incidentes de consideración entre los manifestantes y las fuerzas del orden.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

